# Wobbly Pigeon Might Need Help?



## scruffy (May 7, 2018)

Hello,
I have been observing a pigeon in my campus that, when walking, keeps falling over onto its side or forwards or backwards. I don't think there's anything tripping it, it just seems to be really struggling to balance. I would have caught the pigeon to get it some help, but the pigeon seems to fly just fine, however when it lands, it falls forward. What should I do? The pigeon can fly, so should I just leave it be, or should I try to catch the pigeon?
Thanks. 🙂


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Something is wrong with him. But if you can't catch him then nothing you can do.


----------

